# Coolant



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Was the car hot or cold when you posted that picture?
That line is the cold level.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Depending on which auto you have, that is not very low, it would only take about a cup of fluid to top that off.

Usually that is just being picayune about things. 

I would just get a bottle for "in case" , and carry it with me, go on trip, but keep watch on the gauge, and if it rises above it's normal, pull into a rest stop, WAIT an hour or so to let everything cool off then refill it.

Notice the WAIT warning, because if you open the system when it is warm, you will be going to the ER, for 3rd degree burns, and that ain't no fun. 

HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU.



ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The car was cold.

Its a 3 yo RAV. I guessed that it isn't something that gets used up fast.

Since we'll be in cold weather for a week........could get down to 30° at night, would we need antifreeze coolant? Or regular coolant. 

I put windshield fluid in and just happen to see the coolant.

Thanks


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Go to any parts store, buy Prestone, one that says "can be mixed with any coolant" and add some. It IS antifreeze coolant also. -34 I believe. 
Take Sharpie and draw a mark at coolant in tank level. Start watching it from now on. It should pretty much stay solid at the line. If it starts dropping down, pump is going bad.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are probably less than a 1/2 gallon low in that tank right there. Some distilled water to top it off probably isn't going to raise the freezing point by any measure.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

I learned that our coolant is pink cause its the Toyota brand. 

Have driven 5 hrs and it raised to the bottom of the words "fill line".


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's just right. No go have fun and enjoy your visit.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Hell, with my old leaky vehicles, if there is ever any coolant in the reserve tank I'd be shocked. I'd run mine like what you have all year.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My coolant ta k was empty for years before I changed the radiator. Now it shows full all the time. That just seems weird somehow.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Pardon my curiosity.

Did y'all make the trip with minimal problems?

Your last report was at 5 hours in, so you were about 1/3 the way. 


ED


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

The pink stuff is DexCool. You should NEVER mix the green and pink stuff.


----------

